# Hello Ladies And Gents! V-force Sfc Here



## vforcesfc (Feb 29, 2008)

For those that dont know me, my name is *Tommy DiLallo*, I am the founder and creator of a Military Combatives system called *V-Force Scientific Fighting Concepts*...
Anyone interested in the Reality Based Self Defense, Self Defense in General, Wing Tzun King Fu, or Combatives please feel to email me directly.
You can find me all over the web, Yahoo and Google are my preferences.
Or add me as your friend on my space: *www.myspace.com/vforcesfc* 
Also I have a decent collections of videos on Youtube. *www.youtube.com/vforcesfc* 

Look forward to stimulating conversations....
Always Here to educate or be educated.

Regards,

*Tommy DiLallo*
*Master Chief Instructor*
*V-Force Scientific Fighting Concepts*
*www.vforcesfc.com*
*combatives@usa.com*


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## vforcesfc (Feb 29, 2008)

Thank you, its an Honor!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello Tommy, welcome to MT


----------



## vforcesfc (Feb 29, 2008)

Nicest Forum I have ever been on, thats for sure....


----------



## Carol (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome aboard.  Glad you joined us!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## MJS (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  

I checked out a few of your clips on youtube.  Looks like some good stuff!! 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Hawke (Mar 1, 2008)

Greetings Tommy,

Welcome to Martial Talk.

Yeah, the people here are pretty cool and very friendly.


----------



## Drac (Mar 2, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT, Sir...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 2, 2008)

Welcome Aboard.


----------



## Catalyst (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Tommy, Welcome Aboard


----------



## vforcesfc (Mar 4, 2008)

Again, Thanks All, Very Cool!


----------

